# Gigabyte Liquid Cooling & Cabinet



## Jayanth.M.P (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi Guys,


I am interested in buying a liquid cooling system or a cabinet which has embedded liquid system i found these two products of gigabyte interesting has anybody had any experiences with these ???


If you know any other Liquid cooling systems available in bangalore please tell me. I am really irritated by the loud noise my CPU fan is making.

*www.giga-byte.co.in/Products/LiquidCooling/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2341&ProductName=3D%20Galaxy%20II

*www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Chassis/Default.aspx


I am looking for the Mercury/3D aurora 570 cab +3d galaxy II;



Thanks


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 14, 2007)

Man I have been looking for these stuff for past one year.........still haven't found any info. If you get any details please do pass it to me.


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

Instead of getting that POS Gigabyte thing,you are better off buying a Swiftech Kit.Much better.

www.sidewindercomputers.com ships to India.

Here is a link to the kit,

*www.sidewindercomputers.com/swh2licokitr1.html

Cheers,
Darky


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

Do they ship to India ?
In their order form they do not have any country option in drop down list except US & canada.
Have u ordered from them & got the shipment?


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

^^ They ship to India,i personally haven't ordered anything.Many of my friends keep on ordering stuff regularly.Shipment takes some time but it does come.
Mailing them would be a good idea to start with.


----------



## Ch@0s (Mar 14, 2007)

They ship to india... I've ordered over 1500$ of cooling stuff from them in the last year itself. Gary is a really nice guy and his prices are the best out there for most stuff.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

Ch@0s,
I remember u telling me that link in another post, but on visiting that site I could not find any shipping info for global addresses hence I asked again.
How do they ship to india & what is the custom clearance procedure?

In past DHL has got stuff for me cleared & I paid to them.


----------



## Ch@0s (Mar 14, 2007)

They will ship by whatever method u want. Generally DHL is too expensive for bulky stuff like heatsinks and fans so I use usps. It arrives here, we need to go to the foreign PO to get it cleared. In bangalore its rather hassle free.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh then I can get via UPS, bcoz here in delhi also its the same , the post office sends intimation & then we get it cleared.


----------



## sam9s (Mar 14, 2007)

As everybody must be knowing even I am very much interested in getting a cooling solution. But I am not getting any of the options discuessed here. I am not much interested in getting it shipped, you end up paying more and run in to unnecessay hassels.

If anybody seriously gets one of those products successfully please do let me know. I remember john the ultimate suggesting this....

*www.coolermaster.com/index.php?LT=...=+RL-MUA-E8U1 / EBU1+AQUAGATE Mini R80 / R120

but I was not able find it......atleast in Delhi.

@Jayant I see this gigabyte cooling solution looks interesting, where are you planning to get it from.........


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

Thermalright Ultra 120 is an excellent cooler.
As for water, Swiftech kit is faaar better.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

sam9s said:
			
		

> *www.coolermaster.com/index.php?LT=english&Language_s=2&url_place=product&p_serial=RL-MUA-E8U1%20/%20EBU1&other_title=+RL-MUA-E8U1%20%2F%20EBU1+AQUAGATE%20Mini%20R80%20%2F%20R120
> 
> but I was not able find it......atleast in Delhi.


 Sam this one is available in delhi with SMC international a month ago I went to them but did not wanted to buy the water based cooling as I have no experience in using them.
Not sure about the cost but remember around 5-6K he told me.
The international price is 2200/- so if we get shipped it might turn cheaper.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Mar 14, 2007)

Do you know how much this sidewinder computers charge to ship to india ?....if its some 150-200$ then is way too costly.....Any info regarding this will help. I am looking for 3D Galaxy bcoz it has cooler for CPU, GPU, RAM & Northbridge. 

@sam9s  dude i really dont know. I am thinking of asking some relatives in US to ship it to me (but chances of it woking are a <10%).  I asked a merchant in bangalore he says that they ship products only if quantity is above 5. So i dont know yet. The coolermaster product you have mentioned is available in bangalore for 3800 - 4200/-


This is one more cool cabinet found....anybody  in  India  heard this or used it  ? 
*www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=228&code=031


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 14, 2007)

Jayanth.M.P said:
			
		

> @sam9s  The coolermaster product you have mentioned is available in bangalore for 3800 - 4200/-
> This is one more cool cabinet found....anybody  in  India  heard this or used it  ?
> *www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=228&code=031


Thats gud for Sam as he is in Bangalore right now, & the prices are cheaper than in delhi SMC quoted.
Any contact nos of bangalore dealer so we can call & inquire?

Seeing all these cabinets I feel at we live actually in a 3rd world country.


----------



## darklord (Mar 14, 2007)

You would like to have a look at VIP ZB-01/Zebronics Jamaica Cabinet.Both are same with different Bezels

I have used Antec Plusview 1000AMG,CM Wavemaster n Antec P180 but nothing gives me peace of mind as my Zebronics Jamaica for the sheer space available.

It doesnt cost a bomb either.
I rather go for utility over looks.
And if looks are crucial then i guess nothing beat the CM Stacker 830,awesome cabinet but pricey @ 13K


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2007)

Jayanth.M.P said:
			
		

> Do you know how much this sidewinder computers charge to ship to india ?....if its some 150-200$ then is way too costly.....Any info regarding this will help. I am looking for 3D Galaxy bcoz it has cooler for CPU, GPU, RAM & Northbridge.
> 
> @sam9s  dude i really dont know. I am thinking of asking some relatives in US to ship it to me (but chances of it woking are a <10%).  I asked a merchant in bangalore he says that they ship products only if quantity is above 5. So i dont know yet. The coolermaster product you have mentioned is available in bangalore for 3800 - 4200/-
> 
> ...



Jayant I AM in Bangalore these days, but not for more than 5,6 day. Can u or anybody give a contact point, location, number from where I can purchase that. If its between 3500-4000, I am gonna buy it for sure......help me out here.


----------



## Ch@0s (Mar 15, 2007)

Jayanth.M.P said:
			
		

> Do you know how much this sidewinder computers charge to ship to india ?....if its some 150-200$ then is way too costly.....Any info regarding this will help. I am looking for 3D Galaxy bcoz it has cooler for CPU, GPU, RAM & Northbridge.



3D Galaxy is complete crap... even a mid range aircooler like the TT Bigtyphoon will outperform that rubbish water cooling system. Sidewinder shipping charges are reasonable... exact usps charges. As a guideline we ordered 3 thermalright ultra-120 coolers and half a dozen fans and the shipping to india was 59$. It'll be a lot less if you order just a single cooler. You can get the exact shipping rate here:

*ircalc.usps.gov/


----------



## ranjan2001 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks forthat link,
I found another link which is india specific
*pe.usps.gov/text/Imm/immicl/immiclhk_006.html

as per the list the charges for parcel min would be $22 (Rs1000)for *Global Express Mail* which is for 1.6kgs

21% I guess is the present custom duty.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Mar 15, 2007)

Coolermaster products are available in SP Road with only 1 dealer called Golcha(You may want to check this one out...he has got all coolermaster products, Antec products, etc). The last time i visited him.....20 days ago. I was quoted 3800/- for the Aquagate Mini. Bargain a little and he may reduce the price...

Shop Name: Golcha Intertrade
9/70S P Road
Ground Floor,
Bangalore City, Bangalore560002
Ph 080 + 22213509, 22278811

To Ch@0S : *www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/Gigabyte_3D_GalaxyII/index.shtml 

The product has god some very good reviews....google it. Its good as far as i know.


----------



## Ch@0s (Mar 15, 2007)

^^7 degrees below stock cooler on an AMD64 3000+ . You call that good performance? My retired XP90 used to give me load temps of 30-31 at stock clocks on a 3000+ as compared to ~44-45 on stock cooling. Also the reviewer in that review doesn't compare it with a decent aircooling solution. Speaks so much about the "unbiasedness" of the review


----------



## sam9s (Mar 15, 2007)

Jayanth.M.P said:
			
		

> Coolermaster products are available in SP Road with only 1 dealer called Golcha(You may want to check this one out...he has got all coolermaster products, Antec products, etc). The last time i visited him.....20 days ago. I was quoted 3800/- for the Aquagate Mini. Bargain a little and he may reduce the price...
> 
> Shop Name: Golcha Intertrade
> 9/70S P Road
> ...



Thanks jayant for the info....will check out and let u all know......thanks again...reps 4 u.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Mar 15, 2007)

The coolermaster Water Cooling Kit (Aquagate Mini R80) is available at Kolkata for Rs.3700 + vat also would be available Coolermaster Aquagate Viva GPU Cooler (in a weeks time) don't know the price.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Mar 17, 2007)

Does anyone know any seperate cooler for Radeon 9700 Pro ?


----------

